# Fire ants



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Is there something wrong with my lawn allowing these little [email protected] to set up shop? Or do they just do as they please, requiring the mound destroying granular w water?

Bunch of colonies popped up over the last few days.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Fipronil is your friend.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Mister Bill said:


> Fipronil is your friend.


Concur. 2-3 days later. Poof, ants gone.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

My sister in NC uses Fipronil and swears by it. Just a quick squirt and the nest is gone in a few days.

https://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/taurus-sc-insecticide


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

I use bifen xts


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Amdro quick kill and ant block and its gone the next day. Starts killing immediately.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

****o1 said:


> My sister in NC uses Fipronil and swears by it. Just a quick squirt and the nest is gone in a few days.
> 
> https://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/taurus-sc-insecticide


+1 for the use of fipronil on any colonies of social insects (ants, wasps, yellowjackets, termites).

It's an expensive initial purchase, but that 20 ounce bottle of Taurus SC at domyown.com or doyourownpestcontrol.com will last about 20 years for most homeowners. I just happened to notice that it's currently on sale at domyown.com for $39.98.

I used to have chronic issues with carpenter ants at our woodsy home and summer cabin. I initially bought this product to get rid of a carpenter ant infestation. One dose according to directions, and the ants all disappeared. Since then, for about five years now, I have been doing one preventative perimeter spray for carpenter ants around the foundation, and haven't seen a carpenter ant around our house in all of that time. It just works.

I've also used it to get rid of yellowjackets and paper wasps with equally lasting results. Due to its slow-acting mode of action, it takes a few days to eliminate a colony, but that slow action is also what makes it effective at wiping out the entire nest.

Just get the fipronil and be done with the problem. You will need a sprayer.

The only downside I had was that after I purchased and used fipronil, I had to find a way to safely dispose of all the other cans and jars of carpenter ant killer, regular ant killer, and wasp killer that I had in the garage. Finally got rid of them at a hazardous waste disposal day in our town this spring.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Batsonbe said:


> I use bifen xts


+1, broadcast Talstar with verge over my whole yard and shrubbery.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Cypermethrin every six months at 1-qt per acre. no fire ants, about 90% reduciton in mosquitos and gnats. Cuts way down on wasp and hornet nests. Also, far fewer bugs trying to get into your home, since they first have to cross an unfriendly yard to get to the house. You'll see an occasional fireant mound start, and the next day it's already dead.

Every so often, I'll swap in Bifen XTS at 1-qt per acre to keep them from building up tolerance.

I hit the whole yard, the sides of the house, and the area around the foundation extra heavy.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

I've had great luck with granulars as well.

Abamectin

Amdro ant block or fire any bait works well too.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Darth_V8r said:


> Cypermethrin every six months at 1-qt per acre. no fire ants, about 90% reduciton in mosquitos and gnats. Cuts way down on wasp and hornet nests. Also, far fewer bugs trying to get into your home, since they first have to cross an unfriendly yard to get to the house. You'll see an occasional fireant mound start, and the next day it's already dead.
> 
> Every so often, I'll swap in Bifen XTS at 1-qt per acre to keep them from building up tolerance.
> 
> I hit the whole yard, the sides of the house, and the area around the foundation extra heavy.


You are killing all the beneficial bugs too! Might I suggest just to perimeter spray the house or even look into beneficial nematodes, lady bugs, mantis or lace wings.

Between the beneficial bugs, toads, frogs, lizards and snakes I don't have a pest issue either.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Funny how they all cling together and create floats in floods. Wouldn't be funny if you were unlucky enough to bump into one though.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> Funny how they all cling together and create floats in floods. Wouldn't be funny if you were unlucky enough to bump into one though.


Wow, never seen that before. Bumping into that could be really exciting!


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

@Redtwin is that in your yard? The ants evacuating from the hurricane?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

+1 also on fipronil. I personally took @ken-n-nancy's advice on that one already. Boom, gone. I did avoid spraying the slope on my backyard though to keep it away from a pond. Still there are a lot less there also. Very effective.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

TSGarp007 said:


> @Redtwin is that in your yard? The ants evacuating from the hurricane?


They came cruising through my front yard during the storm. I treat so I don't think they came from my yard.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Fire ant bivouac. The ants all join together hanging on to each other to survive the flooding.

The queen is being shielded by the workers and warrior ants. Larvae may also be sheltered in there.

If the bivouac lands on you, you are in for a world of hurt....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I use bifenthrin to treat fire ants if the infestation gets near my house. I prefer using the granules.

You have to be very careful which pesticide you choose. You can kill off bees and other pollinators.

I have mockingbirds that live in my backyard. Tough birds. They eat fire ants like it is a free buffet!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I treat regularly with Bifen XTS. I used to use Imadocloprid but it is VERY BAD for bees. I may use Fipronil next year now that I know I can get it. I had an app of Top Choice applied by a professional a few years ago and I didn't see a single ant all season. I didn't know I could buy that active ingredient until this thread.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

It sounds like there are a lot of good products on the market and I've used Bifen in the past with great success. Lately I've been using Advion. Works well.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> I treat regularly with Bifen XTS. I used to use Imadocloprid but it is VERY BAD for bees. I may use Fipronil next year now that I know I can get it. I had an app of Top Choice applied by a professional a few years ago and I didn't see a single ant all season. I didn't know I could buy that active ingredient until this thread.


I had read fipronil was blamed for bee decline. But that residual life is great. Honestly, I wish I could still get chlordane...


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Bifenthrin added to tank mix whenever I spray. 1oz/M.

Deltamethrin spray 3 feet up and 3 feet out around perimeter of home about once a month in hot season.

Deltamethrin Dust puffed into all weep holes (have masonry exterior) of home.

Ant bait on perimeter of property a couple of times a year.

We found out the hard way that one of our kids has extreme reactions to fire ant bites when she came back covered in half dollar sized welts.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Spray the whole yard. Put granules on the mound, then they'll just pick up and move over a couple of feet.

I buy the pre-packaged spray bottle of this:
https://www.spectracide.com/products/insect-killers/outdoor-insect-killers/spectracide-triazicide-insect-killer-for-lawns-landscapes-concentrate-ready-to-spray.aspx

After 60 days or so I spray this:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/BioAdvanced-24-Hour-Lawn-Insect-Killer-32-oz-Ready-to-Spray-724080A/303307132

Basically I alternate between the two so the little pieces of garbage won't build up immunity. I spray it every 60 days whether I see a mound or not. It's worked for me.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Talk about stuff you wish you could still get to kill them?

Diazanon, and Durbsban

Those two would wreck shop on fire ants and mole crickets like clock work.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

rotolow said:


> Bifenthrin added to tank mix whenever I spray. 1oz/M.
> 
> Deltamethrin spray 3 feet up and 3 feet out around perimeter of home about once a month in hot season.
> 
> ...


What is the 'M' in .1 oz/M?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

TSGarp007 said:


> rotolow said:
> 
> 
> > Bifenthrin added to tank mix whenever I spray. 1oz/M.
> ...


Short for 1000sf. K gets confused with Potassium, so many will use M. I just write out 1000sf to prevent further confusion.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Oh I see... roman numerals...


----------



## Wilber256 (Sep 20, 2020)

Hello everyone, New to the forum and there is tons of good info. I had been using Orthene powder but apparently after years of use they have build up an immunity to it now they just move over. Used to see dead ants on top of the mounds now nothing but they are gone in 24 hours. Here in Northeast Mississippi we will not have new mounds ( or I don't) until a shower or rain then they pop up everywhere. I need something that will get them quick because my 2 young Grandsons play out and would not see a elephant in front of them. I have pasture land that joins my lawn of 4 acres And it is cut for hay so I am fighting a losing battle. I need a product that sprinkles on because there is no way to drench mounds unless it's a small amount needed to knock them out. Any suggestions is greatly appreciated just long as it's safe for yougens and pets. Thanks


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, @Wilber256,
I currently use Bifen XTS at .25oz/1000sf for fire ant control. At that rate it controls a lot of other pests like webworms and mole crickets. I will probably switch to another active ingredient next season. Last season I used Imadicloprid and it was also effective. I have also hired out a pro to do an app of Top Choice which was VERY effective for the whole season. Top Choice can only be applied by a professional applicator but I recently learned that you can get the active ingredient in a generic form (Fipronil). It's very effective and has excellent residual. If you go that route, please follow the label to the T. I'm sure there are some good reasons Top Choice can only be applied by certified applicators.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

So, after doing some research, I found that there are two or three reasons fipronil can only be applied by pro's. One is bee decline is heavily blamed on fipronil by greenpeace. Two, there was a big egg contamination issue with it. Three, it can be harmful to mammals in high enough doses. None of which are reasons to scare me off, lol.

So, Here is what I dug up, and please, fact check me if you know more about it. THis is simply some google searching in an attempt to educate myself:

1. Bifenthrin - soil half life ranges from 7 days to 8 months depending on conditions. Low water solubility, so it tends to linger. if it soaks in. Can spray your pets with it, so very safe stuff for mammals. Can be used indoors. domyown has in 7.9% concentration, which is odor-free and can be ued indoors, and also in 25% (XTS) concentration, which has an odor added to it. Probably can be used indoors provided you air the house for about a week after applying. I've been applying XTS at 1-qt per acre, or about .75 oz per 1ksf. Seems to last at least six months.

2. Cypermethrin -- soil half life ranges from 4 days to 8 weeks. 63 days according to Cornell in anaerobic conditions. but very photosensitive, so 8-16 day half life when exposed to sunlight (i.e. broadcast sprayed). Appears to be mammal safe. DOmyown has it up to 53% (CyperTC), has some kind of odor added to it worse than Bifen XTS, so brace yourself. Faster kill vs bifenthrin in my own use. I've been applying at 1-qt per acre, or about 0.75 oz per 1ksf. Seems to last six months. I think it lasts about the same as the Bifen XTS simply because the concentration is twice as high, compensating for the reduced half life.

3. Fipronil -- soil half life 125 days, and pretty consistent regardless of conditions. It is photosensitive, so spray on a cloudy/slightly rainy day to get it to soak into the soil. Can be harmful to mammals, so don't spray your pets, etc. Not labeled for indoors except under some extreme conditions. With the number of things out there on google for fipronil (you have to wade through all the environmental BS to get to the good info), my guess is it's pro use only because the pro's would have to log how much they used and where, etc, and be able to account for all of it. From what I'm reading, it seems to be a more powerful kill than the permethrin derivatives.

Anyone have any hands on experience with all three they can share? Oh, and for comparison...

Chlordane -- 20 years residual. How we miss you


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Again, second hand from my sister in NC, she's tried many pesticides against fire ants. They all detect the pesticide and immediately move the nest somewhere else, but not with Fipronil. Fipronil is designed to be non detectable so the bugs track through it and bring the poison into the nest.

As for toxicity, Fipronil is the active ingredient in many flea and tick repellents for pets.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Excellent information @Darth_V8r and @****o1!

I have been very happy with Bifen XTS but plan on rotating next season. You've jump started my research into a good alternative.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

This thread actually jump started MY research. Not so much that I need an alternative, but I like to rotate chemicals to prevent tolerance build up. This site is one of the better forums out there. Not too much BS.

Edit -- I find with bifen and cyper, the queen will land and a colony will start, and then two to four days later, it's dead. I find that the bifenthrin tends to allow the colony to grow longer before they die, whereas the cyper seems to kill faster. I'll probably order some fipronil for my spring treatment just to see how it does.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Yeah... I'm leaning towards the Fipronil as well.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Just remember, Fiprinol is not a blanket spray. If you're going after fire ants, a targeted squirt on the nest is all that's needed. You dont spray the entire yard.

When I use it for carpenter ants, I first locate where the nest is and then spray the entrance hole.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Has anyone used Permethrin? Any feedback on that AI?


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

yeah, permethrin knocks them down fast but doesn't last very long at all.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

****o1 said:


> Just remember, Fiprinol is not a blanket spray. If you're going after fire ants, a targeted squirt on the nest is all that's needed. You dont spray the entire yard.
> 
> When I use it for carpenter ants, I first locate where the nest is and then spray the entrance hole.


What's the harm in broadcasting? Honest question, not a trap question.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Darth_V8r said:


> ****o1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember, Fiprinol is not a blanket spray. If you're going after fire ants, a targeted squirt on the nest is all that's needed. You dont spray the entire yard.
> ...


It kills/harms everything. Sooner or later immunity is built up and the organism comes back with a vengeance. What doesn't kill it makes it stronger. Broadcasting is virtually the equivalent of vaccination. Fungicides, pesticides, herbicides, antibiotic, antivirals should be used sparingly and only when needed.

I'm not advocating that we all switch to organic practices but we should maintain a level of responsibility for doing what we can to reduce our output of poison into the environment.

We don't own this place, though we act as if we did,
It's a loan from the children of our children's kids.
The actual owners haven't even been born yet.

---Mydland/Barlow


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

****o1 said:


> Just remember, Fiprinol is not a blanket spray. If you're going after fire ants, a targeted squirt on the nest is all that's needed. You dont spray the entire yard.
> 
> When I use it for carpenter ants, I first locate where the nest is and then spray the entrance hole.


+1


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Darth_V8r said:


> ****o1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember, Fiprinol is not a blanket spray. If you're going after fire ants, a targeted squirt on the nest is all that's needed. You dont spray the entire yard.
> ...


Two main issues of which I'm aware:

Fipronill, in particular, due to its mechanism of action, poses a significant threat to non-target beneficial insects, particularly honeybees. The problem is that if there are any flowering plants (clover, wild violet, dandelions, etc.) in the lawn that get fipronil on them, there is a danger of bees picking up the pesticide and wiping out an entire hive. It takes surprisingly little fipronil to wipe out an entire nest, whether it be for bees, wasps, yellowjackets, carpenter ants, fire ants, etc. I really couldn't recommend a blanket spray on a lawn for fipronil.
The more of a product that is applied, even for one that is as benign on humans as fipronil, the greater the risk for unintended collateral damage. For pesticides and herbicides it really is wise to use the minimum required to achieve the desired effect.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

It's interesting this page says not to use it for individual mound control, but didn't elaborate on why. Of course this is for granules not a liquid.

https://fireant.tamu.edu/controlmethods/products/topchoice/


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

The application that was applied by the certified applicator in my yard was a granular blanket app (Top Choice). I'm now leaning away from switching to Fipronil next year. I have lots of flowers and bees in my landscape.


----------

